# B12 cold air intake build



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, so I got fed up with my stock intake system so I looked into cold air intakes on a non moded engine and there wasnt anything I could find; I did find, though, some people built their intakes with PVC/metal but theirs looked super sketchy.
I decided to try and build my own, as well, but make it look a hell of a lot smoother.
Im going to try and stay under a $30 budget, so far I have spent ~$5 for an angled piece of PVC.
I will post pics as it gradually comes together!


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

part one almost done; put on a closed peice of PVC so it can just bolt on using a single nut. RTVed the piece in so it doesnt move because, well, it wont stay on without it being bolted or clamped on.
All that is left with it, now, is to wait for the RTV to dry up so I can sand/grind down the protruding piece so its completely flush with the bend. 

What do you all think so far?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

id go with a T piece, caped one side (drilled to fix on) then tube out to filter...


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was going to go with a T fitting, but I didnt really like the look of it; I feel that the 90 degree would have a bit of a cleaner look than a T.
If I did do a T I would want to have like a dual intake system, which in my opinion, would be pretty sick


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Not mine, another member on here, old pics:



















I would do the same thing but extend the filter more toward the front of the car to get it away from the hot engine.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

yea like ill post a pic of how i have my stock intake set up right now, its sucking air thats away from the engine, how it is now; but i dont like how it looks and a cold air just looks a lot cleaner. i was thinking, earlier, i want to rebuild and turbo my engine(stock engine) but an easier way would be to have a dual intake system, cold air as well as ram air. if i have it set up correctly i will have cold, and warmer air going into my TB. I could be getting around 6-11PSI because of the dual intake system, mainly the ram air.
but I could possibly figure out a way to get it set up so if i DID turbo it, I could have my cold air to my turbo and then my ram air split between the turbo and the TB and I could be pushing much more PSI into my cylinders and higher RPM and I would also have boost at low RPM. like in a way have a valve set up after the turbo so I dont blow my head because of the ~15-20 PSI inside.
I could just switch off bottom end(turbo) and top end(ram) so I would have high PSI all the time.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

How my stock intake is set up now.


----------

